# JANUARY/FEBRUARY **new acquisitions**



## LostInBal

Hallo beauties.. let’s see our new fabulous scores! Who’s the first??  
psd: I’m awaiting for a little cute treasure to arrive. So excited!!


----------



## fayden

Looks like I am #1!!!! Pumpkin has landed. I've never seen Pumpkin before in real life and ORANGE it is. Will go great with my Aviator Nation hoodies. I have to remove the tassles because my fur baby Flash - matches the bag, is obsessed with anything that resembles string and will attack!


----------



## IntheOcean

fayden said:


> Looks like I am #1!!!! Pumpkin has landed. I've never seen Pumpkin before in real life and ORANGE it is. Will go great with my Aviator Nation hoodies. I have to remove the tassles because my fur baby Flash - matches the bag, is obsessed with anything that resembles string and will attack!
> 
> View attachment 5288600
> View attachment 5288601
> View attachment 5288602
> View attachment 5288603


I was never really into orange/brown shades, but the Pumpkin color looks sooo yummy! Congrats, that's a very cute bag (although the kitty's cuter )


----------



## LostInBal

fayden said:


> Looks like I am #1!!!! Pumpkin has landed. I've never seen Pumpkin before in real life and ORANGE it is. Will go great with my Aviator Nation hoodies. I have to remove the tassles because my fur baby Flash - matches the bag, is obsessed with anything that resembles string and will attack!
> 
> View attachment 5288600
> View attachment 5288601
> View attachment 5288602
> View attachment 5288603


Wow.. this one’s in great condition..huge congrats!!


----------



## fayden

IntheOcean said:


> I was never really into orange/brown shades, but the Pumpkin color looks sooo yummy! Congrats, that's a very cute bag (although the kitty's cuter )



Hahahah Flash definitely steals the show!!


----------



## fayden

LostInBal said:


> Wow.. this one’s in great condition..huge congrats!!



Thanks so much!!! May this year be the best Bal year!


----------



## jeanstohandbags

fayden said:


> Looks like I am #1!!!! Pumpkin has landed. I've never seen Pumpkin before in real life and ORANGE it is. Will go great with my Aviator Nation hoodies. I have to remove the tassles because my fur baby Flash - matches the bag, is obsessed with anything that resembles string and will attack!
> 
> View attachment 5288600
> View attachment 5288601
> View attachment 5288602
> View attachment 5288603


OMG AMAZING!!!!!       I have never seen Pumpkin irl but one day would love to.
What an incredible find, it's sure to be the best Bal year when you start it like this!
Flash is adorable, I love his/her cheeky fixed glare eyeing off those tassels!


----------



## jeanstohandbags

LostInBal said:


> Hallo beauties.. let’s see our new fabulous scores! Who’s the first??
> psd: I’m awaiting for a little cute treasure to arrive. So excited!!


 Can't wait for it to arrive!!!!


----------



## LostInBal

jeanstohandbags said:


> Can't wait for it to arrive!!!!


Me too!


----------



## fayden

jeanstohandbags said:


> OMG AMAZING!!!!!       I have never seen Pumpkin irl but one day would love to.
> What an incredible find, it's sure to be the best Bal year when you start it like this!
> Flash is adorable, I love his/her cheeky fixed glare eyeing off those tassels!



Thank you so much!
Yes you have to really watch him because he will def attack and pounce right away! 
But still love him to death!


----------



## JenJBS

fayden said:


> Looks like I am #1!!!! Pumpkin has landed. I've never seen Pumpkin before in real life and ORANGE it is. Will go great with my Aviator Nation hoodies. I have to remove the tassles because my fur baby Flash - matches the bag, is obsessed with anything that resembles string and will attack!
> 
> View attachment 5288600
> View attachment 5288601
> View attachment 5288602
> View attachment 5288603



Such a fun and cheerful bag!


----------



## CeeJay

fayden said:


> Looks like I am #1!!!! Pumpkin has landed. I've never seen Pumpkin before in real life and ORANGE it is. Will go great with my Aviator Nation hoodies. I have to remove the tassles because my fur baby Flash - matches the bag, is obsessed with anything that resembles string and will attack!
> 
> View attachment 5288600
> View attachment 5288601
> View attachment 5288602
> View attachment 5288603


*OH-MY-GOD!!!* .. this is one of the few colors that I still don't have in my collection; have been looking FOR YEARS .. where did you find this?!?!?!?  OMG, OMG, OMG .. it's absolutely DIVINE!!!


----------



## cakeymakeybakey

I couldn’t help myself…


----------



## poizenisxkandee

My first Bal! 
2011 Anthracite City with Giant Rose Gold HW 



Purchased on FP and got it authenticated on the AT thread before buying. Super excited!


----------



## JenJBS

poizenisxkandee said:


> My first Bal!
> 2011 Anthracite City with Giant Rose Gold HW
> View attachment 5295175
> 
> 
> Purchased on FP and got it authenticated on the AT thread before buying. Super excited!



Congratulations on your first Bal Bag!


----------



## poizenisxkandee

JenJBS said:


> Congratulations on your first Bal Bag!


First of a few, probably. Fortunately for my my wardrobe/unfortunately for my wallet haha.


----------



## Asphodel

poizenisxkandee said:


> My first Bal!
> 2011 Anthracite City with Giant Rose Gold HW
> View attachment 5295175
> 
> 
> Purchased on FP and got it authenticated on the AT thread before buying. Super excited!


Gorgeous. This one has been on my “want list” for a while


----------



## RachelVerinder

Can't believe it's mine at last...


----------



## RachelVerinder

I ordered this boobie in December, then it got lost by UPS, then it went back to the seller in Italy, then this adorable woman sent it again to me... That boobie travelled a lot 
With my 2009 black city :


----------



## LostInBal

RachelVerinder said:


> Can't believe it's mine at last...
> 
> View attachment 5295953


So it didn’t get lost at the end?!


----------



## LostInBal

A couple of little cuties I snapped for my pre First collection which is starting to look fabulous! Will post better pics soon 

Miss light caramel and choco maroon!


----------



## RachelVerinder

LostInBal said:


> So it didn’t get lost at the end?!


No you were right! They found it and sent it back to the seller... Many problems with UPS around Christmas but it seems to be better now!


----------



## CeeJay

RachelVerinder said:


> I ordered this boobie in December, then it got lost by UPS, then it went back to the seller in Italy, then this adorable woman sent it again to me... That boobie travelled a lot
> With my 2009 black city :
> View attachment 5295962


CONGRATS!!! .. where did you find this???? (yes - I know I have many, but ALWAYS looking for more)!!


----------



## RachelVerinder

CeeJay said:


> CONGRATS!!! .. where did you find this???? (yes - I know I have many, but ALWAYS looking for more)!!


Thanks!
I got it on Vinted, that is a European second hand shopping app. As we said earlier with LostInBal, Vinted is quite a jungle (now that I can recognize them thanks to the  Authentication thread, never spotted so many ugly fakes as on Vinted...) but there are some good deals there.
This boobie was sold attached to a very ill-used city, but the lovely seller accepted to sell it without the bag.
By the way dear CeeJay, that's your amazing collection which made me want a boobie so bad


----------



## kerryisntreal

So… I jumped on this thinking it was an 02 brown flat brass first… but it arrived today and I think it’s actually olive


Nearly impossible to get a good pic in evening light right now, but there’s definitely green undertone here. A bit dry so she’ll need some conditioning, but one of the nicer “color isn’t quite what I thought it was” situations


----------



## LostInBal

kerryisntreal said:


> So… I jumped on this thinking it was an 02 brown flat brass first… but it arrived today and I think it’s actually olive
> View attachment 5296140
> 
> Nearly impossible to get a good pic in evening light right now, but there’s definitely green undertone here. A bit dry so she’ll need some conditioning, but one of the nicer “color isn’t quite what I thought it was” situations



Wow.. beautiful   Hope to find mine some day Congratulations!!


----------



## fayden

Just in - Mystery Green city 2004! Also compared to Emerald 2003. And threw in Miss Pumpkin for some shots! 
So is it really the color of money? It even came with an extra set of tassels.


----------



## Conni618

You are on a roll girl! Amazing January for you!  Best grab you some dice and get thee to Las Vegas!


----------



## Norm.Core

There’s some serious eye-candy up in here! 

Congrats to you lucky ladies!


----------



## jeanstohandbags

kerryisntreal said:


> So… I jumped on this thinking it was an 02 brown flat brass first… but it arrived today and I think it’s actually olive
> View attachment 5296140
> 
> Nearly impossible to get a good pic in evening light right now, but there’s definitely green undertone here. A bit dry so she’ll need some conditioning, but one of the nicer “color isn’t quite what I thought it was” situations


What a fabulous mix-up!!!  + the condition looks amazing for this 20-year-old girl!  Huge congrats my dear!


----------



## jeanstohandbags

fayden said:


> Just in - Mystery Green city 2004! Also compared to Emerald 2003. And threw in Miss Pumpkin for some shots!
> So is it really the color of money? It even came with an extra set of tassels.
> View attachment 5297173
> View attachment 5297174
> View attachment 5297175
> View attachment 5297176
> View attachment 5297177
> View attachment 5297178
> View attachment 5297179


Goodness! What a start you have had to the year girl!  I can't even imagine what comes next after these two amazing finds!


----------



## fayden

Conni618 said:


> You are on a roll girl! Amazing January for you!  Best grab you some dice and get thee to Las Vegas!



HAHAHAHAHA don't mention Las Vegas, cuz my hubby will sign us up asap!


----------



## fayden

jeanstohandbags said:


> Goodness! What a start you have had to the year girl!  I can't even imagine what comes next after these two amazing finds!



Thanks! This is going to be the best Bal year eveeeeer!


----------



## sdkitty

fayden said:


> Looks like I am #1!!!! Pumpkin has landed. I've never seen Pumpkin before in real life and ORANGE it is. Will go great with my Aviator Nation hoodies. I have to remove the tassles because my fur baby Flash - matches the bag, is obsessed with anything that resembles string and will attack!
> 
> View attachment 5288600
> View attachment 5288601
> View attachment 5288602
> View attachment 5288603


pretty color and your kitty is pumpkin colored too


----------



## ksuromax

fayden said:


> Looks like I am #1!!!! Pumpkin has landed. I've never seen Pumpkin before in real life and ORANGE it is. Will go great with my Aviator Nation hoodies. I have to remove the tassles because my fur baby Flash - matches the bag, is obsessed with anything that resembles string and will attack!
> 
> View attachment 5288600
> View attachment 5288601
> View attachment 5288602
> View attachment 5288603


fabulous colour!!


----------



## ksuromax

fayden said:


> HAHAHAHAHA don't mention Las Vegas, cuz my hubby will sign us up asap!


at least buy a few lottery tickets


----------



## IntheOcean

fayden said:


> Just in - Mystery Green city 2004! Also compared to Emerald 2003. And threw in Miss Pumpkin for some shots!
> So is it really the color of money? It even came with an extra set of tassels.
> View attachment 5297173
> View attachment 5297174
> View attachment 5297175
> View attachment 5297176
> View attachment 5297177
> View attachment 5297178
> View attachment 5297179


Drop-dead gorgeous bag  I think this shade of green is a tad prettier than Emerald, But they both look absolutely lovely, and so does the color Pumpkin


----------



## CeeJay

kerryisntreal said:


> So… I jumped on this thinking it was an 02 brown flat brass first… but it arrived today and I think it’s actually olive
> View attachment 5296140
> 
> Nearly impossible to get a good pic in evening light right now, but there’s definitely green undertone here. A bit dry so she’ll need some conditioning, but one of the nicer “color isn’t quite what I thought it was” situations


Yeah .. it does look like Olive; I stupidly sold mine last year .. I seriously need to be more mindful on what I sell as I have a bunch of "newer" (past 2010) bags (and Agneau) that I really need to sell!


----------



## CeeJay

fayden said:


> Just in - Mystery Green city 2004! Also compared to Emerald 2003. And threw in Miss Pumpkin for some shots!
> So is it really the color of money? It even came with an extra set of tassels.
> View attachment 5297173
> View attachment 5297174
> View attachment 5297175
> View attachment 5297176
> View attachment 5297177
> View attachment 5297178
> View attachment 5297179


HOLEY-MOLEY .. how did I miss this one?!?!?!  Sheesh @fayden , you are finding such AMAZING oldies!!!!!


----------



## CeeJay

RachelVerinder said:


> Thanks!
> I got it on Vinted, that is a European second hand shopping app. As we said earlier with LostInBal, Vinted is quite a jungle (now that I can recognize them thanks to the  Authentication thread, never spotted so many ugly fakes as on Vinted...) but there are some good deals there.
> This boobie was sold attached to a very ill-used city, but the lovely seller accepted to sell it without the bag.
> By the way dear CeeJay, that's your amazing collection which made me want a boobie so bad


Yeah, I've looked at Vinted a few times but .. sheesh, their SEARCH engine needs some serious work!!!  Honestly, as a former IT professional, it never ceases to amaze me that so many websites are so poorly designed, but worse?!!? .. is that various functions either don't work at all or they are poorly coded.  Testing before deployment seems to have gone out the window .. and folks wonder why so many sites get hacked!


----------



## fayden

CeeJay said:


> HOLEY-MOLEY .. how did I miss this one?!?!?!  Sheesh @fayden , you are finding such AMAZING oldies!!!!!



Thanks CeeJay!! This one popped up on FP and I just jumped on it since I had never seen one pop up before.


----------



## RachelVerinder

CeeJay said:


> Yeah, I've looked at Vinted a few times but .. sheesh, their SEARCH engine needs some serious work!!!  Honestly, as a former IT professional, it never ceases to amaze me that so many websites are so poorly designed, but worse?!!? .. is that various functions either don't work at all or they are poorly coded.  Testing before deployment seems to have gone out the window .. and folks wonder why so many sites get hacked!


You're so right... And the search engine is way better than the customer service 
When the seller is trustworthy everything is fine, but when you receive an item which is not as described, you must pay to send it back and get your refund! I've always wondered why we pay "buyer protection fee"... One must be extra careful on this app...


----------



## ksuromax

I have a few new items, 2 T-shirts (black oversize for me, navy normal fit for my DH), a silk scarf, 2 card cases, mine is so cute!! DH's is black with logo, he took it straight to action, will try to take a picture later


----------



## LostInBal

ksuromax said:


> I have a few new items, 2 T-shirts (black oversize for me, navy normal fit for my DH), a silk scarf, 2 card cases, mine is so cute!! DH's is black with logo, he took it straight to action, will try to take a picture later
> View attachment 5301722
> View attachment 5301723
> View attachment 5301724


Wow.. specially the scarf…


----------



## CeeJay

ksuromax said:


> I have a few new items, 2 T-shirts (black oversize for me, navy normal fit for my DH), a silk scarf, 2 card cases, mine is so cute!! DH's is black with logo, he took it straight to action, will try to take a picture later
> View attachment 5301722
> View attachment 5301723
> View attachment 5301724


Oooooooh - I love the scarf, and the Credit Card holder is cute (I still use my old LV one)!


----------



## LostInBal

This camel cutie arrived this morning


----------



## HandbagLover1983

Got this a few days ago from FASHIONPHILE and I love it already!!


----------



## JenJBS

ksuromax said:


> I have a few new items, 2 T-shirts (black oversize for me, navy normal fit for my DH), a silk scarf, 2 card cases, mine is so cute!! DH's is black with logo, he took it straight to action, will try to take a picture later
> View attachment 5301722
> View attachment 5301723
> View attachment 5301724



Very nice! Lovely pieces!


----------



## jeanstohandbags

LostInBal said:


> This camel cutie arrived this morning
> 
> 
> View attachment 5302010
> View attachment 5302011


Wow beautiful!   And OMG a tag to tell us more of the story!


----------



## fayden

It's raining Bals for me this month. But I'm going on a ban after this! Burgundy Tote from 2001. I love that it fits my 14 inch MacBook perfectly. The corners need a little bit of touching up, but for over 20 years, she looks fantastic! I can only hope to age as well as these Balenciaga bags.


----------



## CeeJay

fayden said:


> It's raining Bals for me this month. But I'm going on a ban after this! Burgundy Tote from 2001. I love that it fits my 14 inch MacBook perfectly. The corners need a little bit of touching up, but for over 20 years, she looks fantastic! I can only hope to age as well as these Balenciaga bags.
> 
> View attachment 5304161
> View attachment 5304162
> View attachment 5304163
> View attachment 5304164
> 
> 
> View attachment 5304165


@fayden  .. you are KILLING me with all these finds!!!  I used to have this tote in the Black Caribou, and used to "partner" it with my Black Caribou FBF .. but I just couldn't get the tote to work for me!  Carrying (too much) work stuff and having to hand-carry it just didn't work for me .. but I have ALWAYS loved the style!  *Congratulations*!


----------



## CeeJay

.. a huge THANK YOU to a sweet TPF'er  who notified me of this *White Boobie* on TRR (also on sale - )!!  Will be added to the collection!! 
https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/accessories/keychains/balenciaga-leather-keychain-ca63t


----------



## CeeJay

fayden said:


> It's raining Bals for me this month. But *I'm going on a ban after this*!


Okay @fayden , so you'll let *US* know if you find something, right?!?!?  Hee hee hee ..


----------



## fayden

CeeJay said:


> Okay @fayden , so you'll let *US* know if you find something, right?!?!?  Hee hee hee ..



hahaha yes I definitely will!! I will post them on Finds thread.


----------



## fayden

CeeJay said:


> @fayden  .. you are KILLING me with all these finds!!!  I used to have this tote in the Black Caribou, and used to "partner" it with my Black Caribou FBF .. but I just couldn't get the tote to work for me!  Carrying (too much) work stuff and having to hand-carry it just didn't work for me .. but I have ALWAYS loved the style!  *Congratulations*!



I'll probably end up using this just for my MacBook and will also be carrying my regular purse as well....


----------



## muchstuff

fayden said:


> It's raining Bals for me this month. But I'm going on a ban after this! Burgundy Tote from 2001. I love that it fits my 14 inch MacBook perfectly. The corners need a little bit of touching up, but for over 20 years, she looks fantastic! I can only hope to age as well as these Balenciaga bags.
> 
> View attachment 5304161
> View attachment 5304162
> View attachment 5304163
> View attachment 5304164
> 
> 
> View attachment 5304165


Perfect fit!


----------



## IntheOcean

fayden said:


> It's raining Bals for me this month. But I'm going on a ban after this! Burgundy Tote from 2001. I love that it fits my 14 inch MacBook perfectly. The corners need a little bit of touching up, but for over 20 years, she looks fantastic! I can only hope to age as well as these Balenciaga bags.
> 
> View attachment 5304161
> View attachment 5304162
> View attachment 5304163
> View attachment 5304164
> 
> 
> View attachment 5304165


The Macbook fits perfectly!  Love the Harry Potter charm, btw.


----------



## ksuromax

Bright colours joined the family  
Eggplant City and Turquoise T-shirt


----------



## jeanstohandbags

ksuromax said:


> Bright colours joined the family
> Eggplant City and Turquoise T-shirt
> View attachment 5305705
> View attachment 5305706
> View attachment 5305708
> View attachment 5305710


Oh wow!!!      What an incredible score, the condition looks fabulous too, huge congrats!


----------



## jeanstohandbags

fayden said:


> It's raining Bals for me this month. But I'm going on a ban after this! Burgundy Tote from 2001. I love that it fits my 14 inch MacBook perfectly. The corners need a little bit of touching up, but for over 20 years, she looks fantastic! I can only hope to age as well as these Balenciaga bags.
> 
> View attachment 5304161
> View attachment 5304162
> View attachment 5304163
> View attachment 5304164
> 
> 
> View attachment 5304165


Beautiful! This burgundy colour is so pretty in the Caribou leather with the flat brass hardware....I have also found issues with fading corners on a few of my Caribou bags, seems to be normal wear & tear, and yes she is 20 years old!


----------



## JenJBS

ksuromax said:


> Bright colours joined the family
> Eggplant City and Turquoise T-shirt
> View attachment 5305705
> View attachment 5305706
> View attachment 5305708
> View attachment 5305710



Gorgeous colors!


----------



## Iamminda

Gorgeous K , the bag is in such excellent condition — I have always loved eggplant.  And the turquoise shirt is so pretty too.  Hope your new year is off to a great start 



ksuromax said:


> Bright colours joined the family
> Eggplant City and Turquoise T-shirt
> View attachment 5305705
> View attachment 5305706
> View attachment 5305708
> View attachment 5305710


----------



## samfalstaff

fayden said:


> Looks like I am #1!!!! Pumpkin has landed. I've never seen Pumpkin before in real life and ORANGE it is. Will go great with my Aviator Nation hoodies. I have to remove the tassles because my fur baby Flash - matches the bag, is obsessed with anything that resembles string and will attack!
> 
> View attachment 5288600
> View attachment 5288601
> View attachment 5288602
> View attachment 5288603


Oh, my! This is beautiful! Is that pewter hardware?


----------



## samfalstaff

poizenisxkandee said:


> My first Bal!
> 2011 Anthracite City with Giant Rose Gold HW
> View attachment 5295175
> 
> 
> Purchased on FP and got it authenticated on the AT thread before buying. Super excited!


Oh, this is lovely!


----------



## poizenisxkandee

samfalstaff said:


> Oh, this is lovely!



I'm so happy with this purchase!


----------



## fayden

samfalstaff said:


> Oh, my! This is beautiful! Is that pewter hardware?



Hi, thank you and yes it is pewter hardware!


----------



## LostInBal

Hello ladies! Not a recent purchase but promised to share..
She’s my most cheapest & coolest Bal goal in my history as a collector. Only 20€! Condition is gorgeous (barely used) and just luv that rock touch with all those metallic silver studs on the strap. There are also have four more of them at the bottom!. Leather is really soft and it’s Courier size!. Cream/off white and black color. Don’t know de year (06/07?) but who cares? Luv her to pieces!
Last couple of pics belong to seller’s listing.


----------



## jeanstohandbags

LostInBal said:


> Hello ladies! Not a recent purchase but promised to share..
> She’s my most cheapest & coolest Bal goal in my history as a collector. Only 20€! Condition is gorgeous (barely used) and just luv that rock touch with all those metallic silver studs on the strap. There are also have four more of them at the bottom!. Leather is really soft and it’s Courier size!. Cream/off white and black color. Don’t know de year (06/07?) but who cares? Luv her to pieces!
> Last couple of pics belong to seller’s listing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5311601
> View attachment 5311602
> View attachment 5311603
> View attachment 5311604
> View attachment 5311605
> View attachment 5311606
> View attachment 5311607
> View attachment 5311608


OMG what an amazing price!!!   .....and what a lovely bag too in such incredible condition!  LOVE the studs!


----------



## CeeJay

Rarely have I been a "bad" girl (re: purchasing anything), but in the span of 1 month (oh heck - 2 weeks), I have purchased 3 items!  Need to take pictures .. so they will be up soon!


----------



## IntheOcean

LostInBal said:


> Hello ladies! Not a recent purchase but promised to share..
> She’s my most cheapest & coolest Bal goal in my history as a collector. Only 20€! Condition is gorgeous (barely used) and just luv that rock touch with all those metallic silver studs on the strap. There are also have four more of them at the bottom!. Leather is really soft and it’s Courier size!. Cream/off white and black color. Don’t know de year (06/07?) but who cares? Luv her to pieces!
> Last couple of pics belong to seller’s listing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5311601
> View attachment 5311602
> View attachment 5311603
> View attachment 5311604
> View attachment 5311605
> View attachment 5311606
> View attachment 5311607
> View attachment 5311608


That's an amazing deal! Gorgeous Bal. Congrats


----------



## LostInBal

jeanstohandbags said:


> OMG what an amazing price!!!   .....and what a lovely bag too in such incredible condition!  LOVE the studs!





IntheOcean said:


> That's an amazing deal! Gorgeous Bal. Congrats


Thank you loves 
She looks really cool when it’s carried and though color it’s delicate I love so much the contrast with my black or navy wool coats!  It’s soft calf leather so the shape is way much more structured than regular chèvre Courier but I find it interesting and wearable. I think it’s the “stud” thing that makes the difference. It’s a mix of a classic, edgy and rock style to me, all together!
Happy week lovelies!


----------



## CeeJay

Finally .. let’s start with a RED (of course) bag that has eluded me for almost 20 years!!! .. a 2003 True Red City!!!


----------



## CeeJay

.. and while I have a 2003 Black FBF already, saw this beauty on the ‘Bay and .. well, had to be part of the collection!


----------



## CeeJay

Found this rare hen .. especially with the SILVER hardware, and it had to join the Boobie-luscious collection!!


----------



## LostInBal

CeeJay said:


> Finally .. let’s start with a RED (of course) bag that has eluded me for almost 20 years!!! .. a 2003 True Red City!!!
> View attachment 5314350





CeeJay said:


> .. and while I have a 2003 Black FBF already, saw this beauty on the ‘Bay and .. well, had to be part of the collection!
> View attachment 5314352





CeeJay said:


> Found this rare hen .. especially with the SILVER hardware, and it had to join the Boobie-luscious collection!!
> View attachment 5314353


What a trio!! Congratulations!!!


----------



## fayden

CeeJay said:


> Finally .. let’s start with a RED (of course) bag that has eluded me for almost 20 years!!! .. a 2003 True Red City!!!
> View attachment 5314350



Wow congrats! I know how long you've been looking for this one. Looks to be in amazing shape too.


----------



## muchstuff

CeeJay said:


> Finally .. let’s start with a RED (of course) bag that has eluded me for almost 20 years!!! .. a 2003 True Red City!!!
> View attachment 5314350


Congrats my friend, glad to see you finding some of your HGs!


----------



## jeanstohandbags

CeeJay said:


> Finally .. let’s start with a RED (of course) bag that has eluded me for almost 20 years!!! .. a 2003 True Red City!!!
> View attachment 5314350





CeeJay said:


> .. and while I have a 2003 Black FBF already, saw this beauty on the ‘Bay and .. well, had to be part of the collection!
> View attachment 5314352





CeeJay said:


> Found this rare hen .. especially with the SILVER hardware, and it had to join the Boobie-luscious collection!!
> View attachment 5314353


Wow!!! 3x totally amazing & beautiful pieces!!!  You're so lucky to have found an 03 Red City, huge congrats on all of these treasures!


----------



## Kimbashop

CeeJay said:


> Finally .. let’s start with a RED (of course) bag that has eluded me for almost 20 years!!! .. a 2003 True Red City!!!
> View attachment 5314350


congrats on finding one of your HGs! That leather looks soft and edible.


----------



## ksuromax

CeeJay said:


> Finally .. let’s start with a RED (of course) bag that has eluded me for almost 20 years!!! .. a 2003 True Red City!!!
> View attachment 5314350





CeeJay said:


> .. and while I have a 2003 Black FBF already, saw this beauty on the ‘Bay and .. well, had to be part of the collection!
> View attachment 5314352





CeeJay said:


> Found this rare hen .. especially with the SILVER hardware, and it had to join the Boobie-luscious collection!!
> View attachment 5314353


Holy cookies!!!!  
i don't even know which one i like better!!  what a loot! 
MAJOR Congrats!!


----------



## samfalstaff

CeeJay said:


> Finally .. let’s start with a RED (of course) bag that has eluded me for almost 20 years!!! .. a 2003 True Red City!!!
> View attachment 5314350


Wow, what a beauty!


----------



## Alcorhar0

Made my first Balenciaga leather purchases over the last month! So excited about both as they filled some missing spots I had in my closet! Now, debating on the hourglass downtown version of this style as I love it so much! The mini is so so small, but perfect for going out and date nights.


----------



## Pinkie*

Alcorhar0 said:


> Made my first Balenciaga leather purchases over the last month! So excited about both as they filled some missing spots I had in my closet! Now, debating on the hourglass downtown version of this style as I love it so much! The mini is so so small, but perfect for going out and date nights.


Cute


----------



## Kimbashop

Alcorhar0 said:


> Made my first Balenciaga leather purchases over the last month! So excited about both as they filled some missing spots I had in my closet! Now, debating on the hourglass downtown version of this style as I love it so much! The mini is so so small, but perfect for going out and date nights.


How fun! I love the hourglass shape. enjoy your new bags.


----------



## poizenisxkandee

Recently initiated Bal Gal and now I understand the hype for Chevre! Just got this 2005 Bordeaux Work. 




The bag's previous owner had sent it to LMB for some repair/refresh services and was no longer in love with the feel/texture when it came back so very generously let it go. I kinda feel the difference between the front of the bag and the untouched mirror and maybe the sides, but not enough to be deterred and hope with some time and wear, it will soften up again. 


Definitely smooshier and softer than my Agneau City but I am still obsessed with both   

Amazing how it just falls into itself


----------



## jeanstohandbags

poizenisxkandee said:


> Recently initiated Bal Gal and now I understand the hype for Chevre! Just got this 2005 Bordeaux Work.
> View attachment 5318400
> 
> View attachment 5318402
> 
> The bag's previous owner had sent it to LMB for some repair/refresh services and was no longer in love with the feel/texture when it came back so very generously let it go. I kinda feel the difference between the front of the bag and the untouched mirror and maybe the sides, but not enough to be deterred and hope with some time and wear, it will soften up again.
> View attachment 5318401
> 
> Definitely smooshier and softer than my Agneau City but I am still obsessed with both
> 
> Amazing how it just falls into itself
> View attachment 5318403


Oh wow this is beautiful!


----------



## poizenisxkandee

jeanstohandbags said:


> Oh wow this is beautiful!


I'm looking forward to getting lots of use from it!


----------



## JenJBS

poizenisxkandee said:


> Recently initiated Bal Gal and now I understand the hype for Chevre! Just got this 2005 Bordeaux Work.
> View attachment 5318400
> 
> View attachment 5318402
> 
> The bag's previous owner had sent it to LMB for some repair/refresh services and was no longer in love with the feel/texture when it came back so very generously let it go. I kinda feel the difference between the front of the bag and the untouched mirror and maybe the sides, but not enough to be deterred and hope with some time and wear, it will soften up again.
> View attachment 5318401
> 
> Definitely smooshier and softer than my Agneau City but I am still obsessed with both
> 
> Amazing how it just falls into itself
> View attachment 5318403



Congratulations on adding this beauty to your collection!    The color is lovely!  I'm also a huge fan of Bal's chevre leather!


----------



## Kimbashop

poizenisxkandee said:


> Recently initiated Bal Gal and now I understand the hype for Chevre! Just got this 2005 Bordeaux Work.
> View attachment 5318400
> 
> View attachment 5318402
> 
> The bag's previous owner had sent it to LMB for some repair/refresh services and was no longer in love with the feel/texture when it came back so very generously let it go. I kinda feel the difference between the front of the bag and the untouched mirror and maybe the sides, but not enough to be deterred and hope with some time and wear, it will soften up again.
> View attachment 5318401
> 
> Definitely smooshier and softer than my Agneau City but I am still obsessed with both
> 
> Amazing how it just falls into itself
> View attachment 5318403


Congratulations!  She is a beauty. 2005 chèvre is so silky soft. And the Bordeaux is just stunning


----------



## Conni618

CeeJay said:


> Found this rare hen .. especially with the SILVER hardware, and it had to join the Boobie-luscious collection!!
> View attachment 5314353


Fabulous and rare finds!  Congrats on all three beauties.  especially In love with the PH White Boobie!  Have never seen one before, ever!


----------



## Conni618

poizenisxkandee said:


> Recently initiated Bal Gal and now I understand the hype for Chevre! Just got this 2005 Bordeaux Work.
> View attachment 5318400
> 
> View attachment 5318402
> 
> The bag's previous owner had sent it to LMB for some repair/refresh services and was no longer in love with the feel/texture when it came back so very generously let it go. I kinda feel the difference between the front of the bag and the untouched mirror and maybe the sides, but not enough to be deterred and hope with some time and wear, it will soften up again.
> View attachment 5318401
> 
> Definitely smooshier and softer than my Agneau City but I am still obsessed with both
> 
> Amazing how it just falls into itself
> View attachment 5318403


Congratulations on your beautiful Bordeaux!  Such a great color.  I consider Bordeaux to be one of the few, almost neutrals, that pops!


----------



## samfalstaff

poizenisxkandee said:


> Recently initiated Bal Gal and now I understand the hype for Chevre! Just got this 2005 Bordeaux Work.
> View attachment 5318400
> 
> View attachment 5318402
> 
> The bag's previous owner had sent it to LMB for some repair/refresh services and was no longer in love with the feel/texture when it came back so very generously let it go. I kinda feel the difference between the front of the bag and the untouched mirror and maybe the sides, but not enough to be deterred and hope with some time and wear, it will soften up again.
> View attachment 5318401
> 
> Definitely smooshier and softer than my Agneau City but I am still obsessed with both
> 
> Amazing how it just falls into itself
> View attachment 5318403


This is very nice. I've been curious about the work. Is it a shoulder bag or just a crook of the arm bag?


----------



## poizenisxkandee

samfalstaff said:


> This is very nice. I've been curious about the work. Is it a shoulder bag or just a crook of the arm bag?



For me it's crook of the arm, but I think for some it might fit over the shoulder. I'm quite fuller figured so a lot of bags that might be "armpit bags" on others don't have any hope on me at all so I'm not really sure. 

Hopefully other posters of other sizes can chime in on this!


----------



## CeeJay

Conni618 said:


> Fabulous and rare finds!  Congrats on all three beauties.  especially In love with the PH White Boobie!  Have never seen one before, ever!


No!!, not before this one which makes me wonder if this was part of the “special” 2003 FW Collection that Balenciaga did specifically for Louis Boston.  Louis was a very high-end store (kind of like the East Coast version of LA’s Maxfield) .. and as such, they used to get some of the Parisian merchandise very soon after the shows (their main buyer was Parisian).  All I know, is that I feel pretty lucky!!!!


----------



## CeeJay

poizenisxkandee said:


> For me it's crook of the arm, but I think for some it might fit over the shoulder. I'm quite fuller figured so a lot of bags that might be "armpit bags" on others don't have any hope on me at all so I'm not really sure.
> 
> Hopefully other posters of other sizes can chime in on this!


I couldn’t do the shoulder either, so I simply couldn’t make it “work” (no pun intended) for me!  

it’s GORGEOUS!! .. WOWSER!!!


----------



## poizenisxkandee

CeeJay said:


> I couldn’t do the shoulder either, so I simply couldn’t make it “work” (no pun intended) for me!
> 
> it’s GORGEOUS!! .. WOWSER!!!


thanks! The handles are deceiving for sure since in the reference library there are some mod shots over the shoulder.  I usually like a two-way carry bag to have options, but most often just use the hand/arm carry handles.  So excited to give this shape a try.

I also have a Twiggy coming to me this month!  On Reserve at FashionPhile.


----------



## Kimbashop

CeeJay said:


> No!!, not before this one which makes me wonder if this was part of the “special” 2003 FW Collection that Balenciaga did specifically for Louis Boston.  Louis was a very high-end store (kind of like the East Coast version of LA’s Maxfield) .. and as such, they used to get some of the Parisian merchandise very soon after the shows (their main buyer was Parisian).  All I know, is that I feel pretty lucky!!!!


I remember Louis Boston! In my early twenties when I lived there, I'd walk in there dreaming of the day I could buy something at a place like that.


----------



## Conni618

CeeJay said:


> No!!, not before this one which makes me wonder if this was part of the “special” 2003 FW Collection that Balenciaga did specifically for Louis Boston.  Louis was a very high-end store (kind of like the East Coast version of LA’s Maxfield) .. and as such, they used to get some of the Parisian merchandise very soon after the shows (their main buyer was Parisian).  All I know, is that I feel pretty lucky!!!!


That makes perfect sense..  I've only had a couple of boobies over the years, but love to catch sight of them.. This one is definitely the first I've seen in this color and hardware combo.. it's so pretty, and obviously special.  It's getting so difficult to find the oldies that used to be abundant on re-seller sites, and at the same time, if super lucky, something incredibly rare like this pops up out of nowhere!


----------



## Conni618

poizenisxkandee said:


> thanks! The handles are deceiving for sure since in the reference library there are some mod shots over the shoulder.  I usually like a two-way carry bag to have options, but most often just use the hand/arm carry handles.  So excited to give this shape a try.
> 
> I also have a Twiggy coming to me this month!  On Reserve at FashionPhile.


Just a FYI about the Twiggy handles.  I thought they were the same size as the City's handles.  They are definitely wider.  I know this because I'd intended to try to have them swapped with a City in the same color.  Couldn't make it work.


----------



## poizenisxkandee

Conni618 said:


> Just a FYI about the Twiggy handles.  I thought they were the same size as the City's handles.  They are definitely wider.  I know this because I'd intended to try to have them swapped with a City in the same color.  Couldn't make it work.



thanks for the info!


----------



## ghoulish

This guy has been on my wishlist for a while. Welcome to the family, Blackout City S!


----------



## CeeJay

ghoulish said:


> This guy has been on my wishlist for a while. Welcome to the family, Blackout City S!
> 
> View attachment 5322148


CONGRATS .. I always loved the Blackout Bag, and purchased the City size some time back.  Alas, with my shoulder issues, it became a problem (re: weight), so I ended up selling it .. but still a fan.  I did also have the City S in the Light Blue color, but ended up selling that too because a friend wanted it so bad .. so, alas no more .. and since I'm in a big-time paring-down mode, no more 'new' bags for me .. BUT CONGRATULATIONS!!!!


----------



## Addy

Neo Classic Card Holder


----------



## Vikywonka

fayden said:


> Looks like I am #1!!!! Pumpkin has landed. I've never seen Pumpkin before in real life and ORANGE it is. Will go great with my Aviator Nation hoodies. I have to remove the tassles because my fur baby Flash - matches the bag, is obsessed with anything that resembles string and will attack!
> 
> View attachment 5288600
> View attachment 5288601
> View attachment 5288602
> View attachment 5288603


This color is so versatile!!! I love it !


----------



## ghoulish

CeeJay said:


> CONGRATS .. I always loved the Blackout Bag, and purchased the City size some time back.  Alas, with my shoulder issues, it became a problem (re: weight), so I ended up selling it .. but still a fan.  I did also have the City S in the Light Blue color, but ended up selling that too because a friend wanted it so bad .. so, alas no more .. and since I'm in a big-time paring-down mode, no more 'new' bags for me .. BUT CONGRATULATIONS!!!!


Thank you! The leather on it is really nice, soft yet sturdy. I appreciate the minimalist design on this for days I want to fly a bit more under the radar.


----------



## CeeJay

Addy said:


> Neo Classic Card Holder
> 
> View attachment 5324760


Ooooooooooooooooooooooooooh .. LOVE this @Addy !!!!!  I have a pretty old Card Holder which has, kinda .. stretched out (the slots) such that oftentimes, I end up having to search through my bag to find a card that fell out of the slot! 

LOVE the grained leather .. Calfskin, right?


----------



## Addy

CeeJay said:


> Ooooooooooooooooooooooooooh .. LOVE this @Addy !!!!!  I have a pretty old Card Holder which has, kinda .. stretched out (the slots) such that oftentimes, I end up having to search through my bag to find a card that fell out of the slot!
> 
> LOVE the grained leather .. Calfskin, right?


Yes, calfskin. It’s really understated but unmistakably Bal. Lol


----------



## francesmonique

My first Balenciaga purchase! I’ve been in love with the Small City Bag for years. When I heard it was being discontinued I started looking at all the resale sights but when a small popped up it felt like it instantly sold. I was driving through Palm Springs a few weeks ago and made a quick stop at the Desert Hills outlet. They had a quite a few in stock. I’m so happy to finally own this Beauty!!!


----------



## dazeydaisies

First and probably only Balenciaga hourglass XS! It’s surprisingly roomy for its small size and love that it’s versatile and can be carried two ways!


----------



## JenJBS

francesmonique said:


> My first Balenciaga purchase! I’ve been in love with the Small City Bag for years. When I heard it was being discontinued I started looking at all the resale sights but when a small popped up it felt like it instantly sold. I was driving through Palm Springs a few weeks ago and made a quick stop at the Desert Hills outlet. They had a quite a few in stock. I’m so happy to finally own this Beauty!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5329055



Congratulations on your first Bal bag!


----------



## Coralquartz

Smocked baby #2 arrived in record time to the U.K. from the UAE (from the luxury closet)!
My favourite colour combo is black and navy so this bag is going to be perfect against my all black wardrobe  
(Purchase very much triggered by LostinBal’s recent smocked makeover  )


----------



## LostInBal

Coralquartz said:


> Smocked baby #2 arrived in record time to the U.K. from the UAE (from the luxury closet)!
> My favourite colour combo is black and navy so this bag is going to be perfect against my all black wardrobe
> (Purchase very much triggered by LostinBal’s recent smocked makeover  )


Many congrats on this rare baby! 
No way, I’m really in luv with the “smocked” and want more!


----------



## Coralquartz

LostInBal said:


> Many congrats on this rare baby!
> No way, I’m really in luv with the “smocked” and want more!


Me too!


----------



## jeanstohandbags

Coralquartz said:


> Smocked baby #2 arrived in record time to the U.K. from the UAE (from the luxury closet)!
> My favourite colour combo is black and navy so this bag is going to be perfect against my all black wardrobe
> (Purchase very much triggered by LostinBal’s recent smocked makeover  )


Oh wow, huge congrats on adding this one!!!!  The smocked bags are so unique. Lucky you to now have both the City & Velo
I was wondering if the City has an internal zippered pocket, as the Velo doesn't (only 2 slip pockets)?


----------



## jeanstohandbags

Coralquartz said:


> Me too!


There is a white Velo on TRR 20% off now 


			https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/handle-bags/balenciaga-motocross-classic-matelasse-handle-bag-c6727


----------



## Coralquartz

jeanstohandbags said:


> Oh wow, huge congrats on adding this one!!!!  The smocked bags are so unique. Lucky you to now have both the City & Velo
> I was wondering if the City has an internal zippered pocket, as the Velo doesn't (only 2 slip pockets)?


Thank you! I’m so pleased to have them! I’m going to do the same as LostinBal and add a shoulder strap to my new one to make it more versatile. 
Yep, the city has an internal zippered pocket!


----------



## LostInBal

jeanstohandbags said:


> Oh wow, huge congrats on adding this one!!!!  The smocked bags are so unique. Lucky you to now have both the City & Velo
> I was wondering if the City has an internal zippered pocket, as the Velo doesn't (only 2 slip pockets)?


Yes, the Morning, has to large leather pockets!


----------



## fettfleck

fayden said:


> It's raining Bals for me this month. But I'm going on a ban after this! Burgundy Tote from 2001. I love that it fits my 14 inch MacBook perfectly. The corners need a little bit of touching up, but for over 20 years, she looks fantastic! I can only hope to age as well as these Balenciaga bags.
> 
> View attachment 5304161
> View attachment 5304162
> View attachment 5304163
> View attachment 5304164
> 
> 
> View attachment 5304165



OMG, I love this! How can I be so long on the purseforum and never have seen this style?! Also what a gorgeous color! Enjoy your new beauty.
Apropos, the pics in this thread are such eye candys! Especially the Citys are so cute. i have to use mine more now. Even when old they still look just sooo cool.


----------



## phoebe_chen

Finally pulled the trigger adding this beauty to my collection. OMG where do I start, I've always been admiring the Balenciaga city classic but never had luck with slouchy leather (as much as I love it, I used to own large Loewe puzzle that turned to puddle of beautiful leather and wasn't practical to my liking cuz all my stuff would just swim around). I was debating of getting the city blackout instead on the preloved market, but the buckles hardware on the corners was my first love, as I used to have a dupe that I used to death during my high school years, so I can't skip the hardware. That dilemma ended when I saw this bag in-store.

This bag is soooo perfect in every way. It fits standard hardback (6 x9"), a water bottle, a mini umbrella, and some more. I've been spoilt by Loewe's leather (and never own any Bal leather goods before) and small puzzle is my daily driver, but I was in need of something more spacious but not too big, something not as slouchy and more put together, AND with leather that's as luscious as Loewe's, and the answer for me is the neo classic in small in grained leather!! Thanks for letting me share I'm so over the moon!


----------



## reneeluvscoach

phoebe_chen said:


> View attachment 5331080
> 
> Finally pulled the trigger adding this beauty to my collection. OMG where do I start, I've always been admiring the Balenciaga city classic but never had luck with slouchy leather (as much as I love it, I used to own large Loewe puzzle that turned to puddle of beautiful leather and wasn't practical to my liking cuz all my stuff would just swim around). I was debating of getting the city blackout instead on the preloved market, but the buckles hardware on the corners was my first love, as I used to have a dupe that I used to death during my high school years, so I can't skip the hardware. That dilemma ended when I saw this bag in-store.
> 
> This bag is soooo perfect in every way. It fits standard hardback (6 x9"), a water bottle, a mini umbrella, and some more. I've been spoilt by Loewe's leather (and never own any Bal leather goods before) and small puzzle is my daily driver, but I was in need of something more spacious but not too big, something not as slouchy and more put together, AND with leather that's as luscious as Loewe's, and the answer for me is the neo classic in small in grained leather!! Thanks for letting me share I'm so over the moon!
> View attachment 5331097


Hmmm...I may have to reconsider my "only Towns and Velos" rule! This is quite eye-catching! Congrats!


----------



## Kimbashop

phoebe_chen said:


> View attachment 5331080
> 
> Finally pulled the trigger adding this beauty to my collection. OMG where do I start, I've always been admiring the Balenciaga city classic but never had luck with slouchy leather (as much as I love it, I used to own large Loewe puzzle that turned to puddle of beautiful leather and wasn't practical to my liking cuz all my stuff would just swim around). I was debating of getting the city blackout instead on the preloved market, but the buckles hardware on the corners was my first love, as I used to have a dupe that I used to death during my high school years, so I can't skip the hardware. That dilemma ended when I saw this bag in-store.
> 
> This bag is soooo perfect in every way. It fits standard hardback (6 x9"), a water bottle, a mini umbrella, and some more. I've been spoilt by Loewe's leather (and never own any Bal leather goods before) and small puzzle is my daily driver, but I was in need of something more spacious but not too big, something not as slouchy and more put together, AND with leather that's as luscious as Loewe's, and the answer for me is the neo classic in small in grained leather!! Thanks for letting me share I'm so over the moon!
> View attachment 5331097


congrats on your new bag! It is a beautiful bag.
I finally got a chance to test it in person and quickly fell in love with it. Definitely on my list.


----------



## jeanstohandbags

Coralquartz said:


> Yep, the city has an internal zippered pocket!





LostInBal said:


> Yes, the Morning, has to large leather pockets!


Thank you Coralquartz for confirming that the City has the internal zippered pocket.
I wonder why they didn't put it in the 'Morning' style.......I miss not having it


----------



## phoebe_chen

Went to the store today and ended up picking a matching cardholder


----------



## Dmurphy1

Waiting for this black twiggy to arrive, had this bag years ago and regret selling it !! Love the twiggy shape, large but shallow so not like a black hole bag !!


----------



## Swtshan7

Small hourglass in raspberry


----------



## LostInBal

Swtshan7 said:


> Small hourglass in raspberry


Beautiful! Congratulations!


----------



## *Jenn*

Dmurphy1 said:


> Waiting for this black twiggy to arrive, had this bag years ago and regret selling it !! Love the twiggy shape, large but shallow so not like a black hole bag !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5332698



my black triggy is one of my favorites that i doubt i'll ever get rid of! it's easy to carry, subtle, and i don't feel like i need to baby it like my other bags. congrats!!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

After I had already given up hope and am in the process of selling most of my bags, this piece is now coming along 
Restrained design , robust, practical and in a good size ... I can hardly believe it
I believe this is the beginning of a wonderful friendship


----------



## Iamminda

This great looking bag is very “you” . I know you said you are selling many bags but I have to tell you your lovely elevator mod shots have been missed 



Pollie-Jean said:


> After I had already given up hope and am in the process of selling most of my bags, this piece is now coming along
> Restrained design , robust, practical and in a good size ... I can hardly believe it
> I believe this is the beginning of a wonderful friendship
> 
> 
> View attachment 5336888
> View attachment 5336890
> View attachment 5336891
> View attachment 5336892
> View attachment 5336893


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Iamminda said:


> This great looking bag is very “you” . I know you said you are selling many bags but I have to tell you your lovely elevator mod shots have been missed


Thank you , Iamminda  
Times are changing ... I just don't feel like it anymore . That bored me more and more 
I now prefer to spend my time caring for houseplants than standing in front of a mirror


----------



## muchstuff

A very lucky local find, S/S 04 true red flat messenger wth pewter HW...


----------



## dolali

muchstuff said:


> A very lucky local find, S/S 04 true red flat messenger wth pewter HW...
> 
> View attachment 5337116



WOW!!!!!!


----------



## fayden

muchstuff said:


> A very lucky local find, S/S 04 true red flat messenger wth pewter HW...
> 
> View attachment 5337116



Ah-maaaaaazing!


----------



## Iamminda

muchstuff said:


> A very lucky local find, S/S 04 true red flat messenger wth pewter HW...
> 
> View attachment 5337116



Love this true red beauty


----------



## Kimbashop

Pollie-Jean said:


> After I had already given up hope and am in the process of selling most of my bags, this piece is now coming along
> Restrained design , robust, practical and in a good size ... I can hardly believe it
> I believe this is the beginning of a wonderful friendship
> 
> 
> View attachment 5336888
> View attachment 5336890
> View attachment 5336891
> View attachment 5336892
> View attachment 5336893


This is lovely -- a cross between a Day bag and a messenger?


----------



## Kimbashop

muchstuff said:


> A very lucky local find, S/S 04 true red flat messenger wth pewter HW...
> 
> View attachment 5337116


I have not seen a true red bag in any style look like this one! It looks to be in beautiful condition. Is the color really that vivid?


----------



## muchstuff

Kimbashop said:


> I have not seen a true red bag in any style look like this one! It looks to be in beautiful condition. Is the color really that vivid?


It is actually. These bags were made for one season only, so finding one feels like a real score! EDIT: I’d love to find a pumpkin one…


----------



## Kimbashop

muchstuff said:


> It is actually. These bags were made for one season only, so finding one feels like a real score! EDIT: I’d love to find a pumpkin one…


what are the dimensions? 

And pumpkin would be fabulous.


----------



## muchstuff

@Kimbashop here’s the bag out of direct sun…


----------



## muchstuff

Kimbashop said:


> what are the dimensions?
> 
> And pumpkin would be fabulous.


I’ll measure when I get home.


----------



## muchstuff

Iamminda said:


> Love this true red beauty





dolali said:


> WOW!!!!!!





fayden said:


> Ah-maaaaaazing!


Thanks all!


----------



## muchstuff

@Kimbashop it's 12" W x 14" H x .5" D with miles of strap.


----------



## samfalstaff

muchstuff said:


> @Kimbashop here’s the bag out of direct sun…
> 
> View attachment 5337249
> View attachment 5337250


Wow! Beautiful!


----------



## muchstuff

samfalstaff said:


> Wow! Beautiful!


Thanks!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Kimbashop said:


> This is lovely -- a cross between a Day bag and a messenger?


Thanks 
Yes , that's how you could describe it


----------



## Kimbashop

muchstuff said:


> @Kimbashop it's 12" W x 14" H x .5" D with miles of strap.


Thanks!  It looked taller than other messengers I’d seen.


----------



## muchstuff

Kimbashop said:


> Thanks!  It looked taller than other messengers I’d seen.


The shorter iteration came out after this one. It has a very long strap for someone my height which means I’ll have to add holes but I’m loathe to do that to a bag that’s this rare. I’ll have to see if I can be creative somehow.


----------



## ksuromax

Addy said:


> Yes, calfskin. It’s really understated but unmistakably Bal. Lol


i got it in light blue colour, but still haven't used it, it's so cute that i just admire it and don't want to get soiled from use


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> A very lucky local find, S/S 04 true red flat messenger wth pewter HW...
> 
> View attachment 5337116


gasp!


----------



## jeanstohandbags

muchstuff said:


> A very lucky local find, S/S 04 true red flat messenger wth pewter HW...
> 
> View attachment 5337116


Heart skips a beat.......wow!!!!!


----------



## muchstuff

jeanstohandbags said:


> Heart skips a beat.......wow!!!!!


Thanks! Here’s a street shot…


----------



## shayna07

Just got in this 05 Navy first! I’ve been wanting a first bag for awhile and this one did not disappoint. The leather is so soft and this bag was brand NEW and never worn! It’s going to be a perfect spring bag


----------



## Kimbashop

muchstuff said:


> Thanks! Here’s a street shot…
> 
> 
> View attachment 5338080


fabulous modshot! This looks great on you.


----------



## muchstuff

Kimbashop said:


> fabulous modshot! This looks great on you.


Thanks, she’s a keeper.


----------



## jeanstohandbags

muchstuff said:


> Thanks! Here’s a street shot…
> 
> 
> View attachment 5338080


OMG this looks amazing, like she was literally made for you!!!     
I almost didn't recognise you without the purple hair though


----------



## muchstuff

jeanstohandbags said:


> OMG this looks amazing, like she was literally made for you!!!
> I almost didn't recognise you without the purple hair though


Thanks! The purple went away a couple years ago, I got bored  with it. Now we’re going through various shades of grey.


----------



## CeeJay

muchstuff said:


> Thanks! Here’s a street shot…
> 
> 
> View attachment 5338080


LOVE, LOVE, LOVE this .. LOVE this!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CeeJay

muchstuff said:


> A very lucky local find, S/S 04 true red flat messenger wth pewter HW...
> 
> View attachment 5337116


*OH MY FREAKIN' GOD, WHAT?!?!?!?!?!?!?!!?  UFB .. WOW!!!  This is BEYOND PRISTINE .. just WOW!!!!  *


----------



## muchstuff

CeeJay said:


> *OH MY FREAKIN' GOD, WHAT?!?!?!?!?!?!?!!?  UFB .. WOW!!!  This is BEYOND PRISTINE .. just WOW!!!!  *


Isn’t she pretty? There’s a very small bit of wear on the corners but essentially she’s like new. I just found the spare tassels in one of the pockets and the mirror has it’s tassel too.


----------



## muchstuff

CeeJay said:


> LOVE, LOVE, LOVE this .. LOVE this!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


First red bag I’ve felt comfortable wearing!


----------



## Conni618

Too gorgeous!  Out of direct sunlight, the red seems deeper, more subdued... almost like the 03 red, but happier!


----------



## muchstuff

Conni618 said:


> Too gorgeous!  Out of direct sunlight, the red seems deeper, more subdued... almost like the 03 red, but happier!


I've only carried it once but it does seem to be an easier bag to find stuff in than the Day. Makes sense, it's a smaller interior.


----------



## CeeJay

muchstuff said:


> First red bag I’ve felt comfortable wearing!


Well, 'ya know .. if you ever "tire" of wearing it, you know where I am .. tee hee hee!!!


----------



## muchstuff

CeeJay said:


> Well, 'ya know .. if you ever "tire" of wearing it, you know where I am .. tee hee hee!!!


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

shayna07 said:


> Just got in this 05 Navy first! I’ve been wanting a first bag for awhile and this one did not disappoint. The leather is so soft and this bag was brand NEW and never worn! It’s going to be a perfect spring bag


Congrats!  It's fantastic these new/like new "oldies" can still be found. This gives me holy grail blue Bal City hope


----------



## vesna

fayden said:


> Looks like I am #1!!!! Pumpkin has landed. I've never seen Pumpkin before in real life and ORANGE it is. Will go great with my Aviator Nation hoodies. I have to remove the tassles because my fur baby Flash - matches the bag, is obsessed with anything that resembles string and will attack!
> 
> View attachment 5288600
> View attachment 5288601
> View attachment 5288602
> View attachment 5288603


I LOVE pumpkin, it is such a beautiful orange !!! I am in love


----------

